# "Enregistrer sous" (comme module) dans Automator



## yekanuk (25 Novembre 2013)

le menu : "fichier / enregistrer sous" n'existe il plus dans automator, pour enregistrer au format "module".
merci de votre coopération....:mouais:


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Novembre 2013)

yekanuk a dit:


> le menu : "fichier / enregistrer sous" n'existe il plus dans automator, pour enregistrer au format "module".
> merci de votre coopération....:mouais:



Oui, c'est normal. C'est comme cela dans toutes les applications Apple, depuis ML il me semble. Par contre ça existe toujours toujours dans la plupart des applications tierces.


----------



## yekanuk (25 Novembre 2013)

oui, mais le but reste d'enregistrer une action e format module, pour l'avoir par exemple en menu contextuel.
comment faire!!!!
merci


----------

